# Republican Debate



## QuickSilver (Aug 7, 2015)

Anyone watch it last night?   It was interesting to say the least.  I think that the moderators were overly tough on Trump and for the most part threw soft balls at the other candidates... Trump is pissed to say the least... particularly at Megyn Kelly..   Opinions?


----------



## Debby (Aug 7, 2015)

I watched it!  I watched it!  But only because Trump was on it and he didn't disappoint did he?  And all I can say is, hope that his support withers because I don't think bullying leaders of other countries is the way to go for world safety and judging by that pugnacious, grim look on his face most of the time, I'm willing to bet that bullying is his go to style of operating.

But you mention Megyn Kelly and because I'm not a Fox watcher, I don't really understand what his problem is with her.  If what she said about what he's said about some women is true, then I can't imagine why any woman would vote for that man.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 7, 2015)

Debby said:


> I watched it!  I watched it!  But only because Trump was on it and he didn't disappoint did he?  And all I can say is, hope that his support withers because I don't think bullying leaders of other countries is the way to go for world safety and judging by that pugnacious, grim look on his face most of the time, I'm willing to bet that bullying is his go to style of operating.
> 
> But you mention Megyn Kelly and because I'm not a Fox watcher, I don't really understand what his problem is with her.  If what she said about what he's said about some women is true, then I can't imagine why any woman would vote for that man.




I listened to some other critiques of last nights debate... Morning Joe (Joe Scarborough is Republican) on MSNBC..  He said that other candidates have said some pretty outrageous things, but only Trump got called on it last night.. The others were asked more soft ball questions... Many commentators here are saying they were rougher on Trump than the others...    Somehow I think they were angrier at him for raising his hand to indicate that he would consider running as an Independent than they were for what he has said about women.   That is the fear of the GOP... and Kelly may  have solidified that possibility last night.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 7, 2015)

I think Fox News had prior to the debate decided that despite the interest Trump brought to the GOP field, he would not make a viable candidate and their strategy was to stop his momentum. I don't think it worked. Except for flubbing the question about how he became a Republican, I think he did alright.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 7, 2015)

Trump was given some really pointed questions.  That was by design by Faux.  Trump will NOT win the GOP nomination.  He has made no secret that if he isn't their nominee, he will run as an independent.  The sooner he loses traction with the Pubs, the sooner they can begin their attack on him.  Trump as an Independent will hand the election to whoever the Dem candidate is.  Faux has to destroy Trump... ASAP.  They got a good start on that last night.

IMHO, the two winners from yesterday were Christie and Fiorina.  Bush, Carson, and Huckabee all faltered.  Carson appears to be a "nice guy", but is oblivious as to foreign affairs/jobs/security, etc.  The evangelicals will still back Cruz.  Rubio was fairly sharp but didn't look "Presidential".  As we see more debates and approach the primary cycle, we'll probably see Walker begin to come out of the pack.  He didn't perform too well, but didn't shoot himself in the foot.  Koch money will flow to him beginning today.

Too much of the same old topics... Obamacare/Immigration/Iran/Jobs.  Not one candidate offered real solutions.  All simply were saying they had the answer and would solve all that is wrong in the world.  Pretty typical politicians.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 7, 2015)

I certainly would like to hear LESS of how bad Obama and Clinton are... and MORE of what they plan to do to improve things..


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm reading that many conservatives are up in the air about Fox New's treatment of Trump this morning........"Megyn is a..............freaking liberal"..LOL.

I have to agree with Paul Krugman's assessment...


[h=1]Paul Krugman: From Trump on Down, the Republicans Can’t Be Serious[/h]http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/07/o...own-the-republicans-cant-be-serious.html?_r=0 

From Trump on Down, the Republicans Can’t Be Serious 
AUG. 7, 2015 
Paul Krugman 

snip// 

The point is that *while media puff pieces have portrayed Mr. Trump’s rivals as serious men — Jeb the moderate, Rand the original thinker, Marco the face of a new generation — their supposed seriousness is all surface. Judge them by positions as opposed to image, and what you have is a lineup of cranks. And as I said, this is no accident.* 

It has long been obvious that the conventions of political reporting and political commentary make it almost impossible to say the obvious — namely, that *one of our two major parties has gone off the deep end. Or as the political analysts Thomas Mann and Norman Ornstein put it in their book “It’s Even Worse Than It Looks,” the G.O.P. has become an “insurgent outlier … unpersuaded by conventional understanding of facts, evidence, and science.” It’s a party that has no room for rational positions on many major issues.* 

Or to put it another way, modern Republican politicians can’t be serious — not if they want to win primaries and have any future within the party. *Crank economics, crank science, crank foreign policy are all necessary parts of a candidate’s resume.* 

Until now, however, leading Republicans have generally tried to preserve a facade of respectability, helping the news media to maintain the pretense that it was dealing with a normal political party. What distinguishes Mr. Trump is not so much his positions as it is his lack of interest in maintaining appearances. And it turns out that the party’s base, which demands extremist positions, also prefers those positions delivered straight. Why is anyone surprised? 

Remember how Mr. Trump was supposed to implode after his attack on John McCain? Mr. McCain epitomizes the strategy of sounding moderate while taking extreme positions, and is much loved by the press corps, which puts him on TV all the time. But Republican voters, it turns out, couldn’t care less about him. 

Can Mr. Trump actually win the nomination? I have no idea. But even if he is eventually pushed aside,* pay no attention to all the analyses you will read declaring a return to normal politics. That’s not going to happen; normal politics left the G.O.P. a long time ago. At most, we’ll see a return to normal hypocrisy, the kind that cloaks radical policies and contempt for evidence in conventional-sounding rhetoric. And that won’t be an improvement.*


----------



## BobF (Aug 7, 2015)

what a real load of BS this has been.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 7, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I think Fox News had prior to the debate decided that despite the interest Trump brought to the GOP field, he would not make a viable candidate and their strategy was to stop his momentum. I don't think it worked. Except for flubbing the question about how he became a Republican, I think he did alright.



Trump is vengeful... and vindictive..   He has said over and over that if the party (I'm assuming that means FOX news too) doesn't treat him right,  he is going to run as an Independent..  He's got the money.   In fact he was the only one who raised his hand when asked right out of the box who would  consider running as a 3rd party candidate and who would not support the one nominated if it wasn't him. ...   Seems he has the GOP over a barrel...  nominate him as the Republican candidate, or  face him as a spoiler.  Either way they would not win the White House.


----------



## drifter (Aug 7, 2015)

Fox moderators did a good job last night, both in maintaining control of the debates, and in the questions asked. I also liked the way Fox separated the less popular into a separate tier. A little rough on Trump but overall Fox Network was the big winner. Basically I enjoyed getting a close look at each candidate. I think twelve debates is a little much. Too much of a good thing can get boring. Over all, it was an entertaining evening.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Trump is vengeful... and vindictive..   He has said over and over that if the party (I'm assuming that means FOX news too) doesn't treat him right,  he is going to run as an Independent..  He's got the money.   In fact he was the only one who raised his hand when asked right out of the box who would  consider running as a 3rd party candidate and who would not support the one nominated if it wasn't him. ...   Seems he has the GOP over a barrel...  nominate him as the Republican candidate, or  face him as a spoiler.  Either way they would not win the White House.



I wonder how many body guards Trump employs.  And what about food tasters?


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 7, 2015)

Trump is having a hissy fit in twitter today...  BUT... he still claims he won the debate.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

I won't be watching any more of the republican debates.  Just 10 guys saying what they think you want to hear.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I won't be watching any more of the republican debates.  Just 10 guys saying what they think you want to hear.



Cant blame them they got a lot of experience from watching/listening to Obama for 7 years.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 7, 2015)

Didn't and couldn't watch two hours straight although the debate was more revealing and confirmed the obvious that FOX is the RINO network as are their puppet moderators. So to those who don't pay attention got all upset how the moderators went after certain candidates. Kelly has been a giddy girl for the last week so her pushing Trump was not a surprise. The questioning in general wasn't as straight forward as it could've been. And this is only the Republicans, there are still the Democrats and then general election debates -ick.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 7, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Didn't and couldn't watch two hours straight although the debate was more revealing and confirmed the obvious that FOX is the RINO network as are their puppet moderators. So to those who don't pay attention got all upset how the moderators went after certain candidates. Kelly has been a giddy girl for the last week so her pushing Trump was not a surprise. The questioning in general wasn't as straight forward as it could've been. And this is only the Republicans, there are still the Democrats and then general election debates -ick.



I don't see where you come off saying Fox News and their debate moderators are RINOs. They severed up soft ball questions to all but Trump and they tried to embarrass him because they don't want him to be the nominee. Hell I'd be glad if Fox promoted Moderate Republican thinking, not just the right wing no-nothings.


----------



## BobF (Aug 7, 2015)

I see some seem to be ending the debates and campaigns already.    Way too soon for such feelings already.   Best wait till spring next year and then many will have dropped on the Republican side.   Maybe one or two more on the Democrat side.   Then the real campaign can begin.   Right now it is just the way too soon bunch of folks and programs that are promoting so much activity.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 7, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I don't see where you come off saying Fox News and their debate moderators are RINOs. They severed up soft ball questions to all but Trump and they tried to embarrass him because they don't want him to be the nominee. Hell I'd be glad if Fox promoted Moderate Republican thinking, not just the right wing no-nothings.



And the likes of Karl Rove make constant appearances and gets royal treatment because...


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 7, 2015)

Carl Rove is a RINO????   :lofl:


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Carl Rove is a RINO????   :lofl:



And he advocated the Romney candidacy because


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 7, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> And he advocated the Romney candidacy because



Wasn't Romney a Republican??  and the Republican Nominee?


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Wasn't Romney a Republican??  and the Republican Nominee?



Romney, Romney Care In Massachusetts?

Romney might be 'professional' Republican politician but a true conservative mmmmm, nah.

I should be more specific to include and RINOs and Republican establishment which are steadily turning into the same thing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 7, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Romney, Romney Care In Massachusetts?
> 
> Romney might be 'professional' Republican politician but a true conservative mmmmm, nah.
> 
> I should be more specific to include and RINOs and Republican establishment which are steadily turning into the same thing.



So you are in the Huckabee... Cruz....Carson Republican camp..  I take it..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't know anything about John Kasich, and I only watched the first hour of the debate, but he seemed to be the most reasonable of all who were there.  Here's just one topic which was addressed that I caught.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 7, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't know anything about John Kasich, and I only watched the first hour of the debate, but he seemed to be the most reasonable of all who were there.  Here's just one topic which was addressed that I caught.



Ex bankster from Lehman Brothers which started the financial collapse. In some respects he is right about his experiences there if for no other reason he should know what not to do. And knowledge of how something really works in detail can be helpful depending on how one uses it.

http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/a...hers-helped-him-understand-how-business-works

Also notes junior also worked for Lehman.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes.. Kasich has said some reasonable things about healthcare and the poor... But make no mistake about it.. his is fiscally a Republican when it comes to cuts.  He's had his troubles ins Ohio.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

None of them fool me.  It's hollow words covered with pure Bullsh*t.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> None of them fool me.  It's hollow words covered with pure Bullsh*t.



I watched it last night, and it was about what I expected.  I cannot get enthused about any of these candidates, and I saw nothing last night to change my mind.  

There was One good idea proposed...IMO...surprisingly from Trump.  He said that health insurance companies should be allowed to sell Nationwide policies....rather than having to tailor their offerings to unique State By State regulations, and only offering their products in the states where they stand to make the biggest profits.  Having the same rules, and policies for ALL states would be a step in the right direction for lowering their costs, and hopefully passing some of those savings on to customers.  

Other than that, all I heard was the standard BS that these politicians always seem to spout....and Almost Never giving a direct answer to a direct question.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 7, 2015)

But at least he set up a Medicare expansion and didn't spontaneously combust..


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 8, 2015)

I’m no fan of Donald Trump (although I have watched The Apprentice).  I certainly don’t want him for President, and I don’t think he will even come close.

However, it was obvious that Megyn Kelly used Trump and feminism to climb to ‘stardom’, so to speak.  I cannot stand Rosie O'Donnell and what Trump said about her back when they had a feud (which Rosis started) happens to be true.  But Trump has also said obnoxious things about men. :shrug:


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 8, 2015)

*equal opportunity offender*



applecruncher said:


> I’m no fan of Donald Trump (although I have watched The Apprentice).  I certainly don’t want him for President, and I don’t think he will even come close.
> 
> However, it was obvious that Megyn Kelly used Trump and feminism to climb to ‘stardom’, so to speak.  I cannot stand Rosie O'Donnell and what Trump said about her back when they had a feud (which Rosis started) happens to be true.  But Trump has also said obnoxious things about men. :shrug:



Trump is an equal opportunity insulter/offender, Trump is not pc and got into some public and bitter disputes, feuds etc so where's the shock coming from. Kelly and Fox News did what they originally set out to do-make sure a mainstream establishment "professional" politician Republican get's the party's presidential nomination. Kelly could've asked him about past things he said, no problem there but she showed her agenda by slipping in "...part of the war on women...' insinuating Trump was THE war on women. That verbage was not ment for inquiries but instigation.  A prefaced question period is designed to plant subliminal thoughts in those listening or elicit a particular response. And all this crap they were "prepping" them for the leftist media, give me break. 

Then the bankruptcy question came up. Trump is 110% correct. Bankruptcy is a legitimate tool used by individuals and businesses alike. It's an accepted practice even though disdained by many. I've worked for companies in their final year before bankruptcy and it wasn't pretty including hour cuts, unpaid expenses, unrealistic productivity requirements, assignments etc ie a bankruptcy is a much cleaner ending in many cases, even for employees and difficult as it may seem. Bankruptcy like any other tool can be abused or misused. There is something to be said for knowing when to accept losses and move on. If business management and accounting are too complex for Wallace jr he should shut up. 

Then the moderators didn't moderate during the only actual debating which was Christie vs Paul in security vs privacy issue with them talking over each other out of turn. 

This 'debate' was designed to benefit RINOs rather than show the public their choices.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 8, 2015)

> Then the moderators didn't moderate during the only actual debating which was Christie vs Paul in security vs privacy issue with them talking over each other out of turn.



This.  The "moderators" didn't do their job.  Most of all, though, Megyn Kelly was grandstanding.


----------



## Lon (Aug 8, 2015)

Carly Fiorina was not in the big debate but I watched her in the mini and was impressed with her Foreign Policy comments. I want to see and hear more & from her. None of the male Repub candidates impresses me, particularly when they try to out Christianize each other.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Lon said:


> Carly Fiorina was not in the big debate but I watched her in the mini and was impressed with her Foreign Policy comments. I want to see and hear more & from her. None of the male Repub candidates impresses me, particularly when they try to out Christianize each other.



Ask any of the 30,000 HP employees she laid off when she merged HP with Compaq in 2002 then hired world wideand losing half the value of the stock in 2005, she resigned at that time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2015)

Looks like the republicans are rejecting him from one of their gatherings after his offensive comments about Megyn Kelly after the debate. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...5c5f025e4b0f1cbf1e52f20?kvcommref=mostpopular


ATLANTA (AP) — Donald Trump opened his mouth and now finds the door closed to him at a high-profile gathering of conservative activists.

His latest incendiary comment, about one of the Fox News moderators from Thursday's Republican presidential debate, has led to a scolding by the party and condemnation by organizers of the RedState Gathering.

The billionaire businessman lashed out against Fox News' Megyn Kelly for her questions during the campaign's first debate. She had asked the candidate about his use of derogatory language toward women and whether it reflected the "temperament of a man we should elect as president."

Referring to Kelly's questions, Trump told CNN in an interview late Friday, "There was blood coming out of her eyes, blood coming out of her wherever."

Soon after the interview aired, RedState's Erick Erickson booted Trump from the event's Saturday lineup.

"I just don't want someone on stage who gets a hostile question from a lady and his first inclination is to imply it was hormonal. It just was wrong," Erickson wrote on the RedState website.

He said that "while Mr. Trump resonates with a lot of people with his bluntness, including me to a degree, there are just real lines of decency a person running for president should not cross."
Trump's campaign was incensed — and unbowed.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Here is the mentality of the trump supporters.

https://news.yahoo.com/video/conservative-blogger-dumps-trump-reads-214425455.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2015)

In a nutshell...literally.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks like the republicans are rejecting him from one of their gatherings after his offensive comments about Megyn Kelly after the debate. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...5c5f025e4b0f1cbf1e52f20?kvcommref=mostpopular
> 
> 
> ATLANTA (AP) — Donald Trump opened his mouth and now finds the door closed to him at a high-profile gathering of conservative activists.
> ...




Trump's mouth does him in again........really presidential


----------

